# Show in Portsmouth



## beadfairy

Hi All
PRAS will be having a show this year and it will be open to the public so you do not have to be a member to get in. It will be on Sunday 26th October.
Anyone interested in tables (6ft cost) £15.00 please contact me.
Lyn


----------



## Adam_R

:0 where about in portsmouth is this show id like to come :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## wohic

O excellent, open show will be fantastic.

I will have a table I will pm you


----------



## beadfairy

The venue is in Havant full details will follow shortly.
Lyn


----------



## samroyal2

wouild like to go only in alton so not far from portsmouth just abit more information would be good.


----------



## ratley

samroyal2 said:


> wouild like to go only in alton so not far from portsmouth just abit more information would be good.


Wow only a few miles away from you!!!!


----------



## Athravan

That's a late show! Will be good for temperatures at least - I don't think I can book a table, but I expect I'll be there


----------



## samroyal2

ratley said:


> Wow only a few miles away from you!!!!


really were abouts are you?


----------



## biglad52002

ill probrably come to this as im off work and my aunty just moved to birdham in chichester so not far at all


----------



## kato

*Pras*

I shall be at Pras no doubt, I'm awaiting my orders from the boss lady (Wohic) soon.:whip:


----------



## Nerys

(ello si..)

Lyn, i would be interested in one this year, i think its a great idea that its now open to the public too 

Nerys


----------



## Burmalot

*pras*

i would like to attend the pras breeders meeting, but i do need the times as soon as pos please


----------



## CBR1100XX

Hopefully by opening to the public it will get more people attending as last years turn out was not so good.


----------



## PsyKoViggy

Havant is like, a 20 minute bus ride from me, i'll definatly try and make it! Sounds awesome!


----------



## beadfairy

The reason why last years was so bad was because it was not an open show we were the only club that did not open to the public last year. This year we will be going for it.
So come on chaps can we have a bit more positive attitude.
Lyn


----------



## ratley

I'll probably want a table ~ waiting on gravid females at this moment :whistling2:


----------



## cryosi

wont have a table this year, but will attend. hopefully attendance will be far better than last year. still it was great to meet people and everyone was friendly.


----------



## cryosi

anyone taking any corn stripes to sell??


----------



## Pete Q

cryosi said:


> anyone taking any corn stripes to sell??


I know someone who always has a table at PRAS and has always had striped corns for sale.:2thumb:


----------



## cryosi

good news, can you pm me would like to know what they normally have.cheers


----------



## PSGeckos

Oh yeh deffo be interested now its an open show, last year was a terrible on the turnout 

And good that its a bit later in the year our season is only just kicking into gear!
Mind you the way its going all we'll have is blooming Enigmas!!!!!


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk

as long as iv got the weekend off work ill be going get some GOOD knowledge and help with snakekeeping


----------



## Pete Q

cryosi said:


> good news, can you pm me would like to know what they normally have.cheers


If you go to my links page and look for gujadomsnakes, thats the guy.


----------



## cryosi

done thanks


----------



## Tehanu

Anyone going who might have red or yellow ATB's on offer?


----------



## Twiisted

Ill be there :2thumb:


----------



## liam.b

ill be going its the day before my b-day woop woop lol


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk

were exactly is it and what times


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu

Pending getting the day off work, I'll be looking to hold a table there, with Ball Pythons and maybe a few Blood Pythons available.

I will also have Bearded Dragons, Various Leopard Gecko's and Crested Gecko's available on behalf of my Parents!


----------



## synyster_1987

what will be on sale there? thinking of going


----------



## Zodiac

woo i'll def be going!


----------



## liam.b

where exactly is it someone,what time does it open, how much will it be to get in etc..........


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk

i have to weekend off work so go see the family in portsmouth on the sat and rep show sun perfect weekend


----------



## liam.b

we should all meet outside the show lol "DiLam" and me will be there


----------



## reptile_dude

Will be attending this show it will be my first:2thumb: and I've noticed there's not alot of shows down South so I'm taking this oppurtunity. Oh and is it in a hall, room, big, small, doesn't though just wondering:whistling2:


----------



## byglady

count us in !!


----------



## ratley

reptile_dude said:


> Will be attending this show it will be my first:2thumb: and I've noticed there's not alot of shows down South so I'm taking this oppurtunity. Oh and is it in a hall, room, big, small, doesn't though just wondering:whistling2:


 
apparently its in a leisure centre sports hall type thing so should be pretty big, and its the only show i've heard of in this part of the country :no1:
I cant wait it seems like ages away but its only 5 pay days away!!!


----------



## liam.b

so does anyone know when exact info will be avaliable eg.where! lol


----------



## selina20

Sorry if this sounds a bit silly but what goes on at this type of show?

I live in Portsmouth so will probably go but just want to know what kinda things go on.:blush::blush::blush:


----------



## djjohn

selina20 said:


> Sorry if this sounds a bit silly but what goes on at this type of show?
> 
> I live in Portsmouth so will probably go but just want to know what kinda things go on.:blush::blush::blush:


reps will be available for sale by private breeders


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk

im deffenatly going hoping to get a lavander corn would have had checkers long enough then to be in his full size viv


----------



## beadfairy

Ok the show is in Havant 26th October 10 to 4 not sure how much it will be to get in couple of quid. What else do you need. It is in a leasure centre big hall can fit 90 tables in if needed. I think that covers it.
Lyn


----------



## PSGeckos

ratley said:


> apparently its in a leisure centre sports hall type thing so should be pretty big, and its the only show i've heard of in this part of the country :no1:
> I cant wait it seems like ages away but its only 5 pay days away!!!


Yeh its in a big sports hall, and it even has car park, it is a super venue :2thumb:


----------



## Pete Q

Refreshments are sold up stairs, with windows over looking the show.

2 reptile shops also within a 10min drive.


----------



## ratley

not long now :lol2: just four pay days and counting down :mf_dribble:
can feel new pets coming my way :flrt:


----------



## repkid

If my dad has the day off work I shall be there!


----------



## liam.b

wats the lesuire center called?


----------



## liam.b

is it close to the train station?


----------



## hogboy

liam.b said:


> is it close to the train station?


Its about a 10 minute walk.


----------



## Twiisted

Maybe i should do a piercing Stall :lol2:


----------



## wozza_t

Can you pm me the details of how to get a stall please mate? :no1:


----------



## vetdebbie

Really excited! Really want to go - need to work my rota out!


----------



## chri563

Has anyone got the full address of this show including the post code? Has anyone been to this one before, is it good?


----------



## Kami22

I really wanna go! does anyone know if there will be corns available to buy there? im from up north you see so dont know that much about the southern shows.... I know this sounds silly and I would buy my corns off here but I dont know enough about colours and want to chose the colours i want but dont know what they are called lol (yes im a div)... plus I have to wait til the PhD starts because mum wont have snaes in the house up here


----------



## cryosi

there will be corns, frogs, geckos, pythons, scorpions and other such delights there.


----------



## skeeter86

this is the address Horizon _Leisure Centre_. Civic _Centre_ Road. _Havant_. PO9 2AY. 

il be there going to spend a fortune i think got 11 corns on my list :whistling2:


----------



## liam.b

is it close to the trainstation?


----------



## cryosi

5 min walk from train station


----------



## Pete Q

synyster_1987 said:


> what will be on sale there? thinking of going


Should be almost everything.


----------



## Huk7

Here you go all, some (hopefully) useful info on the venue for you from local knowledge:

*Show Venue*

Havant Leisure Centre
Civic Centre Road
Havant
Hampshire
PO9 2AY

It is a pretty big leisure centre and the halls are perfect for holding shows.

As has been stated, it is approximately 5 minutes walk from Havant railway station, which all trains from London (Waterloo and Victoria) and Brighton stop at on the way to Portsmouth.

It is very easily accessible via road with the main routes of the M27, A3 and A27 nearby. (as a rough guide, you are looking (traffic pending) at approximately 70 minutes from junction 10 or 12 of the M25 to the show)

There is a large pay and display car park available right outside the leisure centre and another couple within about two minute's walk.

Also as stated, the show is approximately 10 minutes drive from the following two reptile shops:

*Emsworth Aquaria and Reptiles *
*(Reptiles)*
242-244, Havant Rd,
Drayton,
Portsmouth,
Hampshire
PO6 1PA

and

*Southcoast Exotics*
*(Southcoast Exotics, Reptiles & Amphibians, Ferplast Vivariums & A wide range of Reptile Equipment.)*
109 London Road
Cowplain
Waterlooville
Portsmouth
Hants
PO8 8XJ

Hopefully that will come in useful to some :2thumb:


----------



## robbie b

I'll be coming has anyone seen the reptile and amphibian weekend on the 23rd-24th august its 10am till 5pm both days venue is Easten Parade, Southsea. I noticed it in a summer activities that portsmouth council sent out


----------



## Savvy

OOOOH!!!! I shall be coming. Be our first ever rep show.... How exciting! Better start being extra nice to him indoors now, just incase I see anything I can't go home without!!!


----------



## norman

hi
will anybody be selling pastel royals at the show???
cheers


----------



## ratley

I have been told there will defo be some Pastel Royals there! :flrt:


----------



## ratley

Just been asked by a friend if all the tables are booked? 
I'm sure they are not far off being full, just wondered if you could PM me to let me know?


----------



## ReptileKid

, my first rep show!
i cant wait my dad is going to take me
two questions, can you please tell me the address details and is it ok for wheelchairs? please PM me back, thanks alot!


----------



## ratley

From the people I've spoken to its excellent for wheel chairs


----------



## RhodaH

brilliant! not too far to travel. very exciting :2thumb:


----------



## Herp_boi

liam.b said:


> ill be going its the day before my b-day woop woop lol


 I will be too! it is the day after my b day so ill have monies!!!! :lol2:


----------



## RhodaH

Reptile and Amphibian Weekend
Cumberland House Natural History Museum
Eastern Parade
Southsea
Hants
PO4 9RF 
Tel: 023 9282 7261

10am-5pm. Free Admission

Road directions: 

Follow signs for Southsea seafront. You will pick up signs for the museum. It is located behind Canoe Lake.


Contact details if anyone requires them


----------



## Herp_boi

is it over 16 years of age only?
Do you have to be accompanied by an adult? : victory:


----------



## RhodaH

Good question....I shall find out


----------



## RhodaH

It does nto state an age. It's only for looking and asking questions... so I don't see why under 16's can't go?


----------



## Herp_boi

ill be 1 day over 16 then so ill be able to buy stuff aswell! :lol2:


----------



## beadfairy

Hi All
There seems to be a little bit of confusion going on here, the display weekend at Cumberland House 23rd & 24th August is just that a display, NO reptiles will be for sale. The Breeders Meeting is October the 26th there will be animals for sale there.

Just to let everyone know table sales are going really well there are still a few left so if you are still wanting tables I would get in quick.
Lyn


----------



## Eublicious

*oct 26th*

Hi just wondering if you knew how many people are selling leopard geckos just to get myself more excited?!


----------



## saint churcher

hi i was just if any one is going to be selling rankins at the portsmouth show


----------



## spinnerpete

this place is like a 5 mins walk from my house so ill be there


----------



## liam.b

ha ill be 1 day under 17 that day lol cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beadfairy

It is really good to see so much interest in this show. I have organised the PRAS show for the last 5 years and they were not very good because we were not open to the public this year YIPPEE!!!! we are so I want to see you all there supporting us and our hobbie.
Thanks Lyn


----------



## howie91

Has anybody got the Venue details.. What sort of size will it be too??


----------



## cryosi

Havant Leisure Centre
Civic Road
Havant

10am to 4pm

its in their football/badminton/other hall


----------



## Gaboon

Sounds great and 5 mins form the train station :2thumb:
See you there!!


----------



## debcot1

is there any details of what stalls etc there is going to be?


----------



## arkreptiles

We'll be there with a table - look forward to seeing you all again there


----------



## Maddie

Oooh I used to live up there (now down in Cornwall) and have family there. Fingers crossed we can do a full weekend trip and include this in our plans ;D


----------



## timmy

Does anyone know if there are any tables left as we would love to have one?

Also does anyone know the address as I've never been to portsmouth and will need the postcode for my tomtom? I know its about an hours drive. what time can sellers set-up from?

Thanks


----------



## arkreptiles

timmy said:


> Does anyone know if there are any tables left as we would love to have one?
> 
> Also does anyone know the address as I've never been to portsmouth and will need the postcode for my tomtom? I know its about an hours drive. what time can sellers set-up from?
> 
> Thanks


Not sure if there are any tables left but if you follow this link contact details etc are there Portsmouth Reptile and Amphibian Society


----------



## beadfairy

Hi All
There are still a few tables left but they are going fast I have had 6 requests today alone so dont say you have not been warned.
People that have booked tables already will be able to gain access after 8.30. There will be lots of helper's to help you unload and take to your table.
I will be sending out receipt's and maps shortly but you have to bere with me as I do work too.
Lyn


----------



## wohic

I have just Booked my table ..... (will get payment off in a couple of days)

I will have High white Amel het Caramel corn hatchlings, Yemen chameleons, vittikin dragons and possibly a few other things as well.


----------



## Athravan

I've booked a table too... I will be selling.... *drumroll* errm... books and rfuk badges :lol2: As I can't sell livestock. I'm going to be there all day anyway and I'd like to see more people actually seeing & buying a range of books and I stock over 200 so I thought, why not


----------



## Kami22

the OH wants to know if there will be chameleons available?


----------



## liam.b

> the OH wants to know if there will be chameleons available?


i expect there will be some about from the sounds of things there going to be abit of everything there


----------



## wohic

Kami22 said:


> the OH wants to know if there will be chameleons available?


 
We will have young yemen chameleons


----------



## Alex M

Looked briefly on the PRAS site but couldn't see anything about entrance fees etc? How much is it to get in offhand?. Thanks, Alex.


----------



## PSGeckos

Hope this one is bigger and better than last year 

Sent a cheque today 

See some of you soon


----------



## wohic

PSGeckos said:


> Hope this one is bigger and better than last year
> 
> Sent a cheque today
> 
> See some of you soon


 
well at least we wont see dozens of people turned away at the door because they are not members.
It promises to be far better than ever.


----------



## ian14

I'm taking hognoses, and assorted corns (hypos, ghosts, anery motley, ghost motley).


----------



## treacle82

im definitly going!! oooh so exciting :2thumb:


----------



## Kami22

wohic said:


> We will have young yemen chameleons


Can we send you a deposit on one to hold at the show?

We were ment to get one off someone else but portsmouth is much closer to where we are moving to...


----------



## Hamish

why does all the best sounding days happen so far away from me :bash:


----------



## woodsy

i am definatly going to this for sure! looks like a proper gooden and so close to me its amazing, managed to convince the family to take me with them in the family car for a day out so free travel and a meal is on the cards. get in. might even be able to convince myself that another animal is a good idea and not at all a stupid one. (would kill for a black and white Argentinian tegu)


----------



## dendrobatesrule

*will we have to pay.*

will we be able to get in for free or will we have to pay if so how much


----------



## dendrobatesrule

*will we have to pay.*

will we have to pay.


----------



## Pete Q

There is always a small payment to get at reptile shows.


----------



## dendrobatesrule

*ball python*

how much is it for an albino ball python as i was thinking of getting one.:2thumb:


----------



## Pete Q

Think this is the next show now ?


----------



## rawr

I may go - though it's an hour drive - to look around and try and get one or two Western Hognoses.

If anyone's selling them there, please PM me 

Also, will there be an age limit to get in / buy stuff?


----------



## liam.b

i think the age restriction to buy livestock is 16 i cant remember but im 17 the day after so im safe  lol


----------



## gaz

i have 2 tables will have a boa or two with me and leopard geckos from Welshreptile breeders
regards gaz


----------



## liam.b

do you know what leos your bringing? becuase my friend thats coming with me is looking for a leo there.


----------



## Eublicious

*pygmy chameleons?*

HI, is any one selling pygmy chameleons at the show?


----------



## djjohn

Just listed all the Royal morphs I will have at the Portsmouth show - http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snake-classifieds/190654-cb08-royal-python-morphs.html


----------



## ratley

I've been saving real hard for this one! only one more pay day left to go :blush:


----------



## Scally Samurai

just found this thread where will this show be and what time will doors be open?


----------



## RhodaH

doors open 10am....it's in Havant in some sports hall place...you'll have to go back and look.


----------



## ratley

*Show Venue

*Havant Leisure Centre
Civic Centre Road
Havant
Hampshire
PO9 2AY

:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## wohic

just about to send a cheque for the table do I make it out to PRAS ? or portsmouth reptile and amphibian society ?


----------



## Adam_R

anyone taking any cali kings or milk snakes to the show ?


----------



## Kami22

since my thread aint getting any replies ill ask here... anyone taking any cresties?


----------



## nuggett5

will there be any female albino royals there or even hets?


----------



## ReptileObsession

i'm going to see if i can get the day off work.
i'm really looking forwand to it, it sounds bigger than the barking one. 
but... i have no monies so i'm just going to be running around going "i want i want i want!!" lol. i don't have the space anyway, and with 14 i don't think the OH will budge for another lol. but i will see if i can get any friends along with us,


----------



## GazEmm

I wanted to go to this but the car is playing up at the moment and cant see me getting it sorted in time :bash:

Make sure some of you take a few pics, i want to see what the UK shows are actually like :whistling2:


----------



## treacle82

will any inverts b on offer?? :whistling2:


----------



## beadfairy

Hi There,
There will be inverts for sale, but as to exactly what not sure


----------



## treacle82

ta beadfairy!! :2thumb:


----------



## chri563

Only 1 week to go.


----------



## ReptileKid

Cant wait my dads coming down with me, the wheelchair acsess is ok isnt it?


----------



## biglad52002

ive never been before but i would imagine its fine being a community hall

Paul


----------



## wohic

yeh their are large access doors with no steps so should be perfect.


----------



## ReptileKid

Cool thats good, cant wait first rep show 
Hoping i can buy somthing but not sure, will deffo end up buying some decor or somthing, if i can persuade the parents for a rep i will be soo happy


----------



## sushigeezer

hey guys anyone from Essex/London/Brighton is driving there?

could chuck in some money for petrol


----------



## evoluanx

sushigeezer said:


> hey guys anyone from Essex/London/Brighton is driving there?
> 
> could chuck in some money for petrol


Were setting off from gants hill, but setting off early as Wohic is saving us a little something


----------



## sushigeezer

do you have a spare seat? or maybe 2 for my other half as well? :whistling2:

BTW I'm in Canning tow which should be on the way


----------



## treacle82

oooooh im so xcited!! only 6days to go now! :2thumb:


----------



## leejay

any tables left?


----------



## wozza_t

leejay said:


> any tables left?


 You might be better pm'ing beadfairy bud!


----------



## Lotus Nut

Still a couple of tables left as i have booked one couple of days ago so runners and vents etc available from me at the show.


----------



## Bexie

i really wanted to go but its 2 far =(


----------



## evoluanx

Telford near North Wales isn't it?? :S


----------



## Dextersdad

evoluanx said:


> Telford near North Wales isn't it?? :S


Sure is.


----------



## evoluanx

Dextersdad said:


> Sure is.


That's some distance to travel then. Would offer a lift but thats a few miles too much north from Ilford lol. Think i'm giving a lift to someone else and his miss anyway....


----------



## Repta

Paragon and I will be descending on Portsmouth for this one - first expo for us! 

We don't plan to buy anything but then again we didn't plan to end up with a 6 foot Beauty either...


----------



## evoluanx

Repta said:


> Paragon and I will be descending on Portsmouth for this one - first expo for us!
> 
> We don't plan to buy anything but then again we didn't plan to end up with a 6 foot Beauty either...


lol you just cant say no can you. That's a gorgeous snake you have too


----------



## Repta

evoluanx said:


> lol you just cant say no can you. That's a gorgeous snake you have too


I'm a certified impulse buyer - what's the worst that could happen? :halo:


----------



## rabbit

Okay just been to the reptile store to get the final pieces for my royal python set-up....just need the python now and I am sooooooo excited about going to PRAS to find one! Just a little worried that they will all be gone by the time I get there - anyone got photos posted of royals they are selling that I could look at and have kept aside _prior_ to the show???????!!!


----------



## wohic

rabbit said:


> Okay just been to the reptile store to get the final pieces for my royal python set-up....just need the python now and I am sooooooo excited about going to PRAS to find one! Just a little worried that they will all be gone by the time I get there - anyone got photos posted of royals they are selling that I could look at and have kept aside _prior_ to the show???????!!!


 
Are you looking for a baby or an adult, as i will have an adult female with me......


----------



## evoluanx

Repta said:


> I'm a certified impulse buyer - what's the worst that could happen? :halo:


Hmm worst, well a boa or something getting lose while your on the bus! MANIC! hehe :2thumb:


----------



## Exotic lover

Is anyone travelling from Cheshire way?


----------



## rabbit

I was really looking for a baby - I've really enjoyed watching my corns grow up and change in temperament and was hoping to get the same enjoyment from my royal as it is the last snake I will be getting (famous last words....lol)

Thanks anyway Wohic 


wohic said:


> Are you looking for a baby or an adult, as i will have an adult female with me......


----------



## Repta

evoluanx said:


> Hmm worst, well a boa or something getting lose while your on the bus! MANIC! hehe :2thumb:


Ha; that sounds like a fun Saturday afternoon out to me - we could call it 'Extreme Hide and Seek - Bring Your Own Exotics!' :whistling2:


----------



## strangemouse

Despite being a local this will be the first PRAS show I have been to. Don't think I will be buying though as its a bit close to pay day  and I don't suppose private breeders take credit card! lol. Still it'll be good just to have a nose at all the creatures, and an incentive to save up for next year!


----------



## rawr

I really want to go, but it's a 2 hour drive from here. Any other reptile shows soon?


----------



## ReptileObsession

Repta said:


> Ha; that sounds like a fun Saturday afternoon out to me - we could call it 'Extreme Hide and Seek - Bring Your Own Exotics!' :whistling2:


It's on sunday isn't it?! Don't tell me I've c*cked up my dates...


----------



## ratley

Yes its THIS Sunday :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


I cant wait :lol2:


----------



## ReptileObsession

Phew, thought i was going mad for a second.

I really want to go, but strapped for cash atm, and wondering if it's worht the £20 in petrol money.


----------



## ratley

That one is for you to decide LOL, as only you know your finances.
I'll be there been saving hard for this one :no1:
I'm not 100% sure but I heard they've sold out of tables now so it will be a good show.
So without a doubt I'll be there :mf_dribble:


----------



## Kami22

anyone going to be selling cresties at the show?


----------



## Javeo

I'll be going even though its a 100 mile drive and Im not really looking to buy anything. Suppose it'll be a good day out . If its bigger than barking I'll be happy


----------



## wohic

70 tables and all sold, so it should be a good one 

see you all there, look out for the grumpy woman with the wohic tshirt on and come and say hi !


----------



## Kami22

wohic said:


> 70 tables and all sold, so it should be a good one
> 
> see you all there, look out for the grumpy woman with the wohic tshirt on and come and say hi !


Youll see the OH running to your table as soon as we land lol... hes so excited!


----------



## evoluanx

:roll2::roll2::roll2:

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee hehe :lol2:


----------



## Dextersdad

wohic said:


> 70 tables and all sold, so it should be a good one
> 
> see you all there, look out for the grumpy woman with the wohic tshirt on and come and say hi !


Maybe I'll being you a jam doughnut and you'll tempt a smile.


----------



## sushigeezer

we should get some of those stickers "Hello! My name is ...." :]


----------



## evoluanx

We did have at donny, just with your forum username on it


----------



## sushigeezer

we need to sort them out for PRAS then!


----------



## Kami22

sushigeezer said:


> we need to sort them out for PRAS then!


yeah but I had to force him to wear the damned thing lol


----------



## wohic

Kami22 said:


> Youll see the OH running to your table as soon as we land lol... hes so excited!


Lol quite mad :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Dextersdad said:


> Maybe I'll being you a jam doughnut and you'll tempt a smile.


 
Well it would make my OH smiile, I am more of a fresh cream puff kinda gal :lol2:


----------



## evoluanx

wohic said:


> Lol quite mad :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Hey, i'm still here you know.... :lol2:


----------



## Spen

I believe I shall be there too, possibly tired and hung over but still there.


----------



## purpleskyes

We are now defo going see you at the pub


----------



## medusa0373

rawr said:


> I really want to go, but it's a 2 hour drive from here. Any other reptile shows soon?





Javeo said:


> I'll be going even though its a 100 mile drive and Im not really looking to buy anything. Suppose it'll be a good day out . If its bigger than barking I'll be happy


It's a 2 hour ish drive for us as well, and I'm not looking to buy anything but we're still coming for a nosy! Well I am buying something from Wohic, but now she doesn't have to bring the snake to PRAS 

Are the rep shops in Portsmouth open on a Sunday (I can't remember)? As we thought we could pop into them as well as the show.


----------



## evoluanx

Open Sunday hours i would assume.


----------



## rabbit

I'm coming down from Colchester and it's going to take me 3 and half hours either way....but I think of it like: when else am i going to get to see hundreds of different versions of the snake I want under the same roof and be able to see them all before choosing the one I want??

BTW and this might seem like a stupid question: do I need to bring a tub to take my new addition home in or will sellers supply them in tubs and also is anyone going to be selling Ts?


----------



## arkreptiles

rabbit said:


> I'm coming down from Colchester and it's going to take me 3 and half hours either way....but I think of it like: when else am i going to get to see hundreds of different versions of the snake I want under the same roof and be able to see them all before choosing the one I want??
> 
> BTW and this might seem like a stupid question: do I need to bring a tub to take my new addition home in or will sellers supply them in tubs and also is anyone going to be selling Ts?


We always supply tubs for buyers to take their animals home in and we think the majority of sellers will but given the time of year it may be wise for you to bring a poly box with some heat packs in to ensure they get home ok - depending of course on what you are planning to buy!!!


----------



## rabbit

Cheers Ark! Anyone planning on selling Ts?


----------



## friend/foe

Is this show available to all and is there some sort of admission fee?


----------



## alphakenny1

its my daughters birthday so i cant attend, will prob do basildon next year unless there is anything local sooner!


----------



## wozza_t

friend/foe said:


> Is this show available to all and is there some sort of admission fee?


 
It is open to the public, and there is an entrance fee, not sure how much though!


----------



## callum

Sorry if this has already been suggested, but if you are having a stall could you put your user name on it somewhere?

Definately will ped it there, can't wait

:2thumb:


----------



## PSGeckos

PLEASE BE AWARE FOR THOSE TRAVELLING VIA OR NEAR PORTSMOUTH - IT IS THE BUPA GREAT SOUTH RUN THIS SUNDAY SO YOU MAY GET DELAYED.

Just thought we'd make people aware and hope this helps.

PLUS - Don't forget the clocks change this weekend : victory:


----------



## ReptileObsession

ratley said:


> That one is for you to decide LOL, as only you know your finances.
> I'll be there been saving hard for this one :no1:
> I'm not 100% sure but I heard they've sold out of tables now so it will be a good show.
> So without a doubt I'll be there :mf_dribble:


well, i found some money, and i'm already down in portsmouth now so i will definately be there!  yeay. :2thumb: haven't the money to buy anything though, not that the OH will let me. :lol2:


----------



## medusa0373

Does anyone know how much it will be to get into the show?


----------



## evoluanx

medusa0373 said:


> Does anyone know how much it will be to get into the show?


Few quid, not a lot.


----------



## Kami22

it was a fiver into donny for non members


----------



## wohic

its £2 for adults.


----------



## chri563

Is it this weekend the clocks change then?, will i have an extra hour in bed or will we loose an hour?


----------



## Eublicious

extra hour in bed woo hoo!


----------



## Knarf3

So what time can non members get into the show? And all you members better leave enough for us none members. :lol2:


----------



## wozza_t

Eublicious said:


> extra hour in bed woo hoo!


I work as a doorman, so its an extra hour at work.....for free!! nooooooo!:devil:


----------



## medusa0373

wohic said:


> its £2 for adults.


Cheers Wohic!!


----------



## wozza_t

just seen the weather forcast for tomorrow:censor:, i hope it wont put a damper on the day.


----------



## rabbit

wozza_t said:


> just seen the weather forcast for tomorrow:censor:, i hope it wont put a damper on the day.


 
Nothing and I mean NOTHING is gonna come between me and my new snake! :lol2:


----------



## Knarf3

Weather wont be a problem my OH not letting me get any more leos is going to be a problem:lol2:

What time can i get in as a non member?


----------



## treacle82

^^ i'd like to know that too  sooooo xcited!!!


----------



## ratley

i believe the doors open to everyone at 10am :lol2:


----------



## leejclark

i wonder if anyone woill be selling day geckos?


----------



## sushigeezer

I'm just picking up some snakes and hunting for carpet chameleons... I hope someone is going to have them on offer


----------



## ReptileObsession

rabbit said:


> Nothing and I mean NOTHING is gonna come between me and my new snake! :lol2:


 
he he, only 9 hours til show time, see you there rabbit 
xx


----------



## exoticsandtropics

i've got a peacock day gecko available


----------



## Adam_R

was good there loaaaaaaaaaads of leos and corns though ,pickede up my butter and jungle corn


----------



## spinnerpete

Adam_R said:


> was good there loaaaaaaaaaads of leos and corns though ,pickede up my butter and jungle corn


 
didnt see u down there mate but then again it was packed when i was there picked up some royals and brbs though :no1: some really nice stuff on offer


----------



## pigeon

We had a good day.


----------



## chri563

Really good show, lots to see. Great selection of animals and most at sensible prices. Had a fantastic day.


----------



## Adam_R

spinnerpete said:


> didnt see u down there mate but then again it was packed when i was there picked up some royals and brbs though :no1: some really nice stuff on offer


was very busy eh ,and nice buys mate was my first shoow and wow cheap as nuts lol


----------



## ReptileObsession

twas very good, though the OH got bored very quickly and dragged me back home. 

I REALLY wanted to get one of the little western hoggies i saw, and more cresties. but instead i came home with a new book and 4 magazines.... :lol2:

the next one i am DEFINATELY going to have some cash and WILL get my little hoggie. speaking of which, when and where is the next show?


----------

